# Our mad crazy hobby!



## Dacious (4 Apr 2011)

As a person who has kept fish from 4 years old and had a planted tank the last 5 years, I have gone to some lengths to buy fish, pick up equipment etc. 

I just wanted to ask you all what are some of the lengths you have gone to to further your hobby, to buy fish, to pick up plants or anything else relating to our hobby? 

Have you got any funny stories that plants and fish have got you into?

Look forward to your stories!


----------



## Themuleous (4 Apr 2011)

I did do a 350 mile round trip to pick up my 4ft tank from TGM, just so I could have opti-white glass! 

Sam


----------



## Stickleback (4 Apr 2011)

To make sense, I have to start off by telling you I am 33 and not a dad...

I keep Minnows and Sticlkebacks that I catch from rivers. I was going back the car with a jamjar full near the sea in Cornwall when a bloke about my age came up and asked what I had in the Jamjar. I let him look and told him the contents. He said "Your kids have been having fun". I didn't have the heart to tell him it was me.


----------



## Dacious (4 Apr 2011)

Sam I don't think that is mad at all.........just a necessity lol I've never seen an opti-white tank in the flesh (or should that be in the glass) but I ordered a 4ft tank with an opti-white front glass to arrive in the summer so I can't wait!

Stickleback that is the kind of story I am thinking of....our hobby will get us in trouble one day! haha


----------



## nayr88 (4 Apr 2011)

This is brilliant.

Stickleback that is class, I like


----------



## Dacious (5 Apr 2011)

Anyone else with stories of Herculean efforts?


----------



## flyingfish (5 Apr 2011)

does spending all your pocket money on a co2 setup count?


----------



## Dacious (5 Apr 2011)

Of course! It's all relative to everyone's situation. When I was a kid I spent all my pocket money on fish and equipment!!! All my family members thought I was mad...well maybe I was a little


----------



## a1Matt (5 Apr 2011)

Tell me about it! With 50p a week pocket money (was a while ago   ) it took a long time to save up for my first tropical tank!

Have done a few crazy trips, including going to Wales and back in a day to visit a single LFS


----------



## Dacious (5 Apr 2011)

Matt that LFS.......would it be TGM by any chance? hehe


----------



## a1Matt (5 Apr 2011)

maybe   (yes!)

but the furthest I've gone to visit an LFS is 10,000Km   
Chat-a-chak market in Bangkok


----------



## Dacious (5 Apr 2011)

Hahaa....did you really go there just for the fish market? 

I have been meaning to go to the TGM for a loooong time! Combination of distance and subconscious procrastanating to avoid me spending all the money I have!


----------



## a1Matt (5 Apr 2011)

Sort of.  he he.  I had to pass through Bangkok anyway, but did go 2 days earlier, hence having to spend 2 days I did not want to in Bangkok, to make sure I caught the market (that part of market is weekends only). So that counts for something


----------



## Dacious (5 Apr 2011)

What did they have in the market? Got any pictures?


----------



## Nelson (5 Apr 2011)

Dacious said:
			
		

> did you really go there just for the fish market?


katoeys.


----------



## greenjar (5 Apr 2011)

Hi Dacious

Check out this thread for abit more info on the markets

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f= ... et#p158339


----------



## Dacious (5 Apr 2011)

Thanks Jason!

Yeh I have been to HK fish street many times since I was a kid.....my parents had to prize me away kicking and screaming because I would not leave haha  So many times I wanted to buy things and bring it all back home! Unbelieveable things on sale and the prices :-O


----------



## a1Matt (5 Apr 2011)

Dacious said:
			
		

> What did they have in the market? Got any pictures?



Yes, but only naff phone pics.  Have been a bit busy since my return (only a few weeks ago), so not yet got them online.  Will post them up here at some point though


----------



## nayr88 (5 Apr 2011)

I think theres slot of people who have made that crazy trip to tgm, I'll have to do it sometime soon.


----------



## Dacious (5 Apr 2011)

I think we should hire a coach for the day and pick up people along the way! a TGM day out!


----------



## Tom (5 Apr 2011)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I did do a 350 mile round trip to pick up my 4ft tank from TGM, just so I could have opti-white glass!
> 
> Sam



It was 500 for me for my Mini M!! Done the trip twice now, in one day each time


----------



## nayr88 (5 Apr 2011)

Lfkc did a trip on the train from london april last year,

I thing aquajardin is in the pipeline also, so they'll probably all be going there before another TGM visit.


----------



## mdhardy01 (5 Apr 2011)

Coach trip to tgm????
Sounds like a plan???


----------



## Dacious (5 Apr 2011)

I can hear the brain cells working! hehe


----------



## nayr88 (5 Apr 2011)

Would be an great experience, its uber pricey in there so if you want to go be prepared haha. Obviously it goes without saying they have some amazing kit in stock so you won't struggle to find something to burn your pockets.

Mdhardey, your an fellow essex guy, have you been to livingwaters croyden, I've been told its one of the best plant orientated shops in the uk.


----------



## LondonDragon (6 Apr 2011)

Problem to aquajardin is that there is no easy way to get there by train, TGM was dead easy as you can walk from the station there, and I managed to find return tickets for £20 at the time so was a bargain trip and the 4 hours train journey each way didn't seem very long when there was a bunch of us chatting away.


----------



## Bobtastic (6 Apr 2011)

I'm relatively close to TGM but have made the trip about 4-5 times so far. Once on they way back from Anglesey with a car full of camping gear (+ ADA Malaya and a lighter wallet after the visit!). You should tie this thread to this one.

I'd be up for a UKAPS meeting at TGM if one gets organised! Maybe someone could bully Graham into doing a mini scape for the occasion?


----------



## mdhardy01 (6 Apr 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Mdhardey, your an fellow essex guy, have you been to livingwaters croyden, I've been told its one of the best plant orientated shops in the uk.



Not done living waters but have done a tgm visit in a day

If the tgm visit goes ahead would be waaaaay up for it
Matt


----------



## alzak (6 Apr 2011)

done a trip to Newcastle from Birmingham to pick up optiwhite tank and all gear to set up a tank ... And best thing is my Girlfriend was a driver ... How about that??


----------



## Dacious (6 Apr 2011)

Alzac, getting your other half to take part in the hobby is the biggest hurdle of all! haha


----------



## Morgan Freeman (7 Apr 2011)

Not fish, but I regularly drive 2 hours for vivariums and frogs. 4 hours each way to pick up some salamanders.

Considering a TGM trip soon


----------



## Stickleback (13 Apr 2011)

Biology field trip/birthday party, to stock my tank.

Stickleback


----------



## a1Matt (13 Apr 2011)

Amazing pics.
Looks like you had a whale of a time


----------



## Dacious (13 Apr 2011)

Amazing photos! Looks like a wonderful way of spending a beautiful summer's day. Where were they taken? O and loving the drink at the same time haha!


----------

